#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  ПЕРЕВОД КНИГ УЧЕНИЯ ЛОНГСАЛ

## Артем Тараненко

ПЕРЕВОД КНИГ УЧЕНИЯ ЛОНГСАЛ:
ПОЛНОЕ СОБРАНИЕ СОЧИНЕНИЙ ЧОГЬЯЛА НАМКАЯ НОРБУ

Цикл Учений Лонгсал был получен Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу через сны ясности. На настоящий момент изданы восемь томов этого Учения, включая сущность трех циклов Дзогчен в их фундаментальных аспектах, относящихся к воззрению, медитации и поведению. Полное название этого цикла Лонгчен Осэл Кхандрой Ньигтик (Longchen Osal Khandroi Nyingthig) или Сияющая Ясность Вселенной, Сердечная Сущность Дакини (женских проявлений изначальной энергии).

Чогьял Намкай Норбу: 
"Если вы хотите обрести понимание Дзогчен, вам понадобятся изначальные книги. В особенности если в будущем вы планируете учить и поддерживать линию передачи, вы должны изучать и применять изначальные тексты. Не достаточно следовать Учителю и слушать, что он говорит, хотя это может быть хорошо для вашей практики и реализации. Однако, если вы практик, вы должны думать о завтрашнем дне и о других людях. На самом деле, когда мы делаем практику, мы заявляем с самого начала, что практикуем на благо всех живых существ. Но как мы можем принести им благо, если мы не учим и не сохраняем Учения на будущее?
Поэтому нам также необходимо знать изначальные книги Дзогчен. Это очень важно!"
Все тексты Ринпоче записаны по-тибетски. 
С тем, чтобы эти бесценные учения были доступны на западных языках, более чем 20 лет назад Ринпоче основал проект переводов "Полное собрание сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу" и уполномочил Адриано Клементе быть ответственным за перевод Учений Лонгсал. В течении многих и многих лет Адриано полностью посвящал свое время, энергию и понимание переводу учений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу.

Вот краткий отчет по последним работам Адриано за 2012 год:
1) Полная ревизия биографии Кьенце
2) Переработка вступления к Тантре Меджюнг
3) Закончил работу над Книгой Гаданий Мо, которая должна выйти в сентябре 2012
4) Переработал "Свет Кайлаша"
5) Закончил черновой перевод Лонгсал Янгти

В 2012 году Адриано планирует закончить два важных проекта:
1) Девятый Том Лонгсал, полностью посвященнй Янгти с выдающимися Учениями и терма.
2) Второй Том Комментариев Лонгсал, включающий Учения Тогэл и историю их открытия.

Проект "Полное Собрание Сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу" финансируется исключительно на пожертвования и более 10 лет Оливер Ляйк, директор Института Шанг-Шунг Австрия, отвечал за сбор и управление средствами фонда проекта переводов. В последние годы было все сложнее и сложнее собирать достаточное количество средств с тем, чтобы поддерживать эту бесценную активность. Если мы не собираем достаточное количество средств, появляется опасность того, что в ближайшем будущем мы не сможем продолжать данную активность. Проект "Полное Собрание Сочинений Чогьяла намкая Норбу" должен быть прекрасным примером совершенного сотрудничества. По этой причине я срочно прошу вас всех сотрудничать и поддержать данную инициативу с тем, чтобы будущие поколения могли обрести пользу от уникальных Учений, переведеных на западные языки. 

Вы можете сделать пожертвование онлайн своей кредитной картой, воспользовавшись безопасным сайтом с возможностью платежа пластиковыми картами: https://ssl13.inode.at/ssi-austria.a...rdoffering.htm
(Вы также можете отправить информацию по вашей кредитной карте по факсу: +43 3386 83218. ВАЖНО: Никогда не пересылайте данные по вашей кредитной карте по электронной почте.)
Вы также можете сделать пожертвование через PayPal. просто пройдите по ссылке: http://www.shangshungpublications.org/paypal.html
Также вы можете сделать перечисление напрямую на счет Института Шанг-Шунг Австрия
Банк получателя: Raiffeisenbank Ilz
Адрес: Hauptstr. 39
Индекс и город: 8262 Ilz
Страна: Austria
BIC (= SWIFT): RZSTAT2G151
IBAN: AT19 3815 1000 0003 0387

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ ОТРУДНИЧЕСТВО, ПОНИМАНИЕ И ЩЕДРОСТЬ.

Недавно Чогьял Намкай Норбу подтвердил, что книги, содержащие Учение Лонгсал и соответствующие комментарии огрничены в распространении кругом практиков, которые получили от него передачу учений каждого из томов (включая трансляции) или Коренное Посвящение Лонгсал Джняна Дакини.
Вы можете приобрести книги Учения Лонгсал в интернет магазинах Института Шанг-Шунг:
Италия: http://www.shangshungstore.org/
Австрия: http://www.ssi-austria.at/shop/shopframee.php

Я шлю вам свои наилучшие пожелания,
Всего самого доброго всем вам,

Оливер Ляйк
Полное Собрание Сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу
Институт Шанг-Шунг Австрия
Проект Переводов Ка-Тер
www.ssi-austria.at
www.completeworks.info
Моб. тел.: +43 676 3221365
факс: +43 3386 83218

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дорогие друзья и те, кто поддерживает Институт Шанг-Шунг,

Я хотел бы коротко отчитаться по текущей работе проекта переводов Института Шанг-Шунг Австрия.
Несколько недель назад последняя книга серии Ка-Тер была опубликована Издательством Шанг-Шунг.
Это перевод замечательной книги Джамгона Конгтрула Лодрё Тхае "Творческое видение и внутренняя реальность", сделанный Элио Гуариско.




Это на самом деле великолепная книга, которая принесет огромную пользу. в особенности изучающим и практикующим Санти Маха Сангху, поскольку она дает очень четкое представление о воззрении и практике Дзогчен.
Эта книга - еще один пример фантастической работы, которую ведут наши переводчики Элио Гуариско и Адриано Клементе. Вы также можете ознакомиться с ней на сайте: www.shangshungpublications.org. Все мы, те кто не может понять оригинальные тексты на тибетском языке, можем обрести огромную пользу, благодаря их работе, усилиям и пониманию.

Книги уже опубликованные по программе Ка-Тер:
1) Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Рождение, жизнь и смерть, перевод Элио Гуариско
2) Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Сердечный совет Лонгченпы, перевод Элио Гуариско 
3) Тогден Шакья Шри: Жизнь и Просветление тибетского йогина, перевод Элио Гуариско
4) Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Радужное Тело: Жизнь и Просветление Тогдена Ургьена Тендзина, перевод Адриано Клементе
5) Чогьял Намкай Норбу: Лечение Огнем: Практическое пособие по тибетскому прижиганию мокса, перевод Элио Гуариско
Вы можете приобрести эти книги по адресам: http://www.ssi-austria.at/shop/shopframee.php или http://www.shangshungstore.org


Готовятся к изданию:
Следующие книги из серии Ка-Тер скоро выйдут в печати Издательства Шанг-Шунг:
1) Пробуждение после смерти: Тибетская Книга Мертвых, перевод Элио Гуариско
2) Чудесное Изначальное Состояние, перевод Адриано Клементе и Джима Велби

Следующие книги из серии Полного собрания сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу будут изданы к концу 2012 года:
1) Учения Лонгсал, том IX, полностью посвященный учению Янгти, с выдающимися учениями и терма, перевод Адриано Клементе
2) Коментарий к учению Лонгсал, том II, содержащий учения Тогел с историей их открытия, перевод Адриано Клементе



Отчет по текущей работе в 2012 году

Элио Гуариско работал над:
1) Книга Ринпоче "Серебряное зеркало. Простой путь практики тибетской медицины"
Изначально эта работа была опубликована на тибетском языке в Дхармсале в Тибетской библиотеке трудов и архивов. эта бесценная книга является пособием по применению тибетской медицины всеми изучающими и практикующими ее. Эта книга была написана Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу по просьбе Ракра Ринпоче, ученого традиции гелуг, который долгое время занимался образованием молодого поколения тибетцев, проживавших в Швейцарии. В этой книге описаны разнообразные заболевания, методы их диагностики, содержатся прописи около 450 древних лекарств. Многие из этих лекарств относятся к рецептуре традиционной тибетской медицины, а некоторые принадлежат к редким особым традициям выдающихся докторов и реализованных духовных учителей Тибета.
2) Книга по Намка
Книга по Намка, методу гармонизации элементов, является учением терма Чогьяла намкая Норбу. Эта книга станет дополненным переизданием старого пособия и будет содержать дополнения. изложенные Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу. 
3) Биография Адзома Друкпа
Обширная биография учителя. чьей реинкарнацией является Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Эта биография никогда ранее не издавалась на западных языках. Также в ней будет изложена биография сына Адзома Друкпа, Гьюрме Дордже Ринпоче.
4) Тайное описание Ваджрного Тела
Выдающийся текст, давно ожидавшийся практиками Янтра Йоги и докторами тибетской медицины, детально описывает внутреннее функционирование Ваджрного Тела. особое внимание уделяется аспекту тела (функционированию каналов), аспекту Речи (пране) и аспекту Ума (жизненные сущности). В книгу будет включена биография автора, Гьялва Янгонпа, выдающегося йогина школы Друкпа Кагью.
5) Терма по медицине Ригдзина Чангчуба Дордже
Эта книга содержит особые провидческие наставления великого тертона и врача, относящиеся к лечению современных заболеваний.   

Адриано Клементе работал над следующими книгами проекта "Полное собрание сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу":
1) Полная проверка  Биографии Кьенце
2) Проверка  Тантры Меджюнг - Чудесное Изначальное Состояние
3) Книга По гаданию Мо
4) Проверка "Свет Кайлаша, том II"
5) Учения Лонгсал, том IX 



НАМ НЕОБХОДИМА ВАША ПОМОЩЬ

Уже более 10 лет Институт Шанг Шунг Австрия отвечает за сбор средств для проекта переводов Ка-Тер и проекту переводов "Полное собрание сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу".
Мне сообщеили, что некоторые считают, что проекты переводов Ка-Тер и Полного собрания сочинений финансируются Дзогчен Общиной Западного Меригара, но это НЕ так. Оба проекта финансируются ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО из пожертвований, в основном частных пожертвований членов Дзогчен Общины.
В 2012 году нам опять нужна ваша помощь с тем, чтобы дать возможность Элио и Адриано сконцентрироваться ТОЛЬКО на их переводческой работе, требующей высочайшей квалификации и избежать необходимости искать иные виды заработка. Просто вспомните об их превосходной работе во благо будущих поколений.
Пожалуйста, поддержите нас в наших проектах переводов. 
Ваше пожертвование необходимо и крайне востребовано.
Пожалуйста, ознакомьтесь на нашем сайте с тем, КАК МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ ПОЖЕРТВОВАНИЕ (также возможно через систему PayPal): http://www.ssi-austria.at/ssi-engl/donation-paypal.htm

Вот ссылка на безопасный сайт, где вы сможете сделать пожертвование с помощью пластиковых карт: https://ssl13.inode.at/ssi-austria.a...rdoffering.htm

Также вы можете сделать перевод на наш банковский счет:
Наименование банка:     Raiffeisenbank Ilz
Адрес:                     Hauptstr. 39
Индекс и город:             8262 Ilz
Страна:                     Austria
BIC (= SWIFT):          RZSTAT2G151
IBAN:  AT19 3815 1000 0003 0387


Искренне хотел бы поблагодарить вас за вашу помощь и передат вам свои наилучшие пожелания,
Искренне ваш,

Оливер Ляйк
Менеджер проектов переводов Ка-Тер и Полного собрания сочинений Чогьяла Намкая Норбу
Директор Института Шанг-Шунг Австрия 
www.ssi-austria.at
Mobile:  +43 676 3221365
Fax: +43 3386 83218

----------

Сергей Хос (25.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Держатели рублевых карт Raiffeisenbank, вероятно, не смогут сделать перечисление по указанному адресу?

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.09.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Моя рублевая карта Сбербанка принимается и там, и в магазине ФПМТ

----------

Сергей Хос (25.09.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Держатели рублевых карт Raiffeisenbank, вероятно, не смогут сделать перечисление по указанному адресу?


Если у вас виза или мастеркарт, почему нет. Переведут ваши рубли в евро по грабительскому курсу.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если у вас виза или мастеркарт, почему нет. Переведут ваши рубли в евро по грабительскому курсу.


Visa Elektron, кажется, так не работает.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот электрон я не осилил. Это правда

----------


## Neroli

> Visa Elektron, кажется, так не работает.


Ммммм... Проще всего в банк позвонить, мне кажется.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ммммм... Проще всего в банк позвонить, мне кажется.


Да я выяснял уже: перевод с рублевого счета на валютный невозможен. И обратно, кстати, тоже. Мне как-то пытались из Европы сделать перечисление, не прошел платеж. Но комиссионные при этом сняли с отправителя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да я выяснял уже: перевод с рублевого счета на валютный невозможен. И обратно, кстати, тоже. Мне как-то пытались из Европы сделать перечисление, не прошел платеж. Но комиссионные при этом сняли с отправителя.


ЫЫЫ, каменный век какой-то. А комиссию правильно сняли, люди ж работали, пытались платеж пропихнуть. 8-) 
Как вариант можно перевести на рублевую карту кому-то у кого она, там где надо, принимается. Не будем показывать пальцем кого я имею ввиду.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Хос (25.09.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да я выяснял уже: перевод с рублевого счета на валютный невозможен. И обратно, кстати, тоже. Мне как-то пытались из Европы сделать перечисление, не прошел платеж. Но комиссионные при этом сняли с отправителя.


Перевод невозможен, а с карты деньги снять возможно. Такой вот парадокс

----------

Сергей Хос (26.09.2012)

----------

